# Any one use a 6 frame deep trap.



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Plan to put a few out this spring, d-coates 6-frame


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you are using eight frame hives you might as well use that. I continue to preach not making special equipment for traps. 
Ten frame trap:


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I just built a ten frame swarm trap. Made it from an old dresser that someone was going to burn. I think that odfrank is right though. If you need more equipment later you can use it on your hives .


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I'm with Frank on this one. I use either a ten frame medium or two five frame medium nucs. Either way it is a ready made hive once the bees move in.
Standardization is key.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

odfrank said:


> If you are using eight frame hives you might as well use that. I continue to preach not making special equipment for traps.
> Ten frame trap:


This is good advice. I built ONE swarm trap last year from scrap plywood, and a swarm actually moved in late season, so that's my first spring cutout coming up. It would have been so much better to have them swarm into a hive of mine, so they wouldn't get set back this spring.

Also, I like using inner covers as a temporary bottom or top for doing cutouts and swarm catching. They are very light, and you can just staple a screen over the hole for transport, and they still get good air circulation.


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank You for the replys.
I have all 10 frame hives at the moment.
I also have a large pile of cut off pieces of plywood and 2x lumber from 2 duplexes so I haven't made up my mind what size to make.
I am thinking about making some of each and see how they do.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with odfrank, use standard equipment for traps. I am putting out 10-frame deeps and 6-frame dcoates nucs. Both are equipment I use. I am thinking about going towards michael palmer style nucs as my apairy grows, havn't decided yet. Singles are probably to small, double 4-frame nucs should be fine


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

You are looking for a trap volume of 35 liters. A Lang deeps is right around there. I agree with frank..... If you can find some 10 frame deeps... Use em.


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

I use a 10 frame deep with 6 plastic frames and 4 frames with no foundation, baited with lemongrass oil. I like to keep the traps close to the ground, if a swarm moves in I just move the hive to my house and put out a new trap.


----------

